# Model train scale in Back to the Future 3 movie



## omni (May 20, 2016)

Good day!

I come to this forum in hopes someone could help me identify if the model train seen in the movie Back to the Future 3 is a standard scale, or just made up.

The scene I am interested in is when Doc shows Marty a model of how the train will push the delorean. The train and the car are made of wood and other parts, like a corn cob pipe for a smoke stack.

From measurements of the props used I am guessing the width of the track is somewhere around 2.5" wide (or 6.35cm).

Any BTTF fans out there that can help me out? 

Thanks for your time!


----------



## Lehigh74 (Sep 25, 2015)

omni said:


> From measurements of the props used I am guessing the width of the track is somewhere around 2.5" wide (or 6.35cm).


If that 2 1/2 inches is the distance between rails, it could be F or G gauge. If the 2 1/2 inches is total width of the ties, maybe O. If you have a photo to post, that might yield a better answer.


----------



## TrainSupport (Apr 5, 2016)

Behind scene: the train push the delorean


----------



## flyboy2610 (Jan 20, 2010)

Something you may have missed during that movie. Don't feel bad, the editors missed it, too.


----------



## Old_Hobo (Feb 20, 2014)

TrainSupport said:


> Behind scene: the train push the delorean


Wrong model. I think he's asking about this one.....


----------



## TrainSupport (Apr 5, 2016)

@ Old_Hobo ,

O yea... you're right.


----------



## omni (May 20, 2016)

Old_Hobo said:


> Wrong model. I think he's asking about this one.....


Thank you! Yes this is the model I was referring to. I have started to look into this again, here is to the revival of old threads!


----------



## 89Suburban (Jan 4, 2017)

flyboy2610 said:


> Something you may have missed during that movie. Don't feel bad, the editors missed it, too.


OMG WTF!!!!


----------



## thedoc (Oct 15, 2015)

That appears to be 15" gauge, which is 1/4 scale. That is 1/4 of full size, not 1/4" = 1', the latter is O scale. 

The correct photos appear to be 2 rail O gauge.


----------



## omni (May 20, 2016)

thedoc said:


> That appears to be 15" gauge, which is 1/4 scale. That is 1/4 of full size, not 1/4" = 1', the latter is O scale.
> 
> The correct photos appear to be 2 rail O gauge.


So the 15" gauge is for the first photo - the one with the realistic model train pushing the car?

What I am looking for is the smaller scale. The photos of the train tracks on the table is the one I was referring to. 

I am looking to make a model of that train and car as they are seen in the movie (the ones that look like they were made from scrap parts). I would like them to closely match what was used in the movie. I figured the props people might have used store bought track and then built those models. Knowing the width of the track on the table can help me figure out how wide those models were


----------



## daschnoz (Dec 12, 2016)




----------



## santafealltheway (Nov 27, 2012)

daschnoz said:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rvsTlPh3kpo


It looks to me like they just bought rails, and spiked them down to random pieces of wood.

I dunno. the rail its self almost looks g guage. I think the spacing was made up.

You'd probably be fine using either O or G rail, I'd pick whichever you like better. and build it like this guy:


----------



## Nikola (Jun 11, 2012)

santafealltheway said:


> It looks to me like they just bought rails, and spiked them down to random pieces of wood.
> 
> I dunno. the rail its self almost looks g guage. I think the spacing was made up.
> 
> ...


That dude is clever.


----------

